# Khảo sát và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho Hội trường chuyên nghiệp nhất



## truc096hailongvan (3/3/21)

*Liệu lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường có là lựa chọn đúng đắn?*



Hội trường là một không gian khá rộng lớn, với sức chưa có khi lên đến hơn 1000 người. Thông thường với những không gian rộng, kín như vậy đòi hỏi phải lắp đặt một hệ thống máy lạnh với khả năng làm mát lan rộng, làm lạnh nhanh và hoạt động bền bỉ. Chính vì vậy mà các nhà đầu tư thường hay đau đầu về chi phí cũng như lựa chọn được loại máy lạnh phù hợp.
Hải Long Vân cũng là một công ty thuộc ngành điện lạnh, chung tôi hiểu được bạn  cần gì và xin đưa ra giải pháp thiết yếu nhất thời điểm này đó là nên lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho không gian Hội trường là tốt nhất. Muốn biết vì sao thì cùng tìm hiểu và theo dõi bài viết này với Hải Long Vân nhé!

**Tham khảo thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*







*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG CÓ NÊN KHÔNG?*



*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường vì sao nên lựa chọn?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* là hệ thống thổi gián tiếp qua ống gió mềm và cứng, cho nên hơi lạnh tỏa ra rất nhẹ nhàng, và điều này đảm bảo rất tốt cho sức khỏe của người dùng, tránh đi tình trạng viêm xoang, viêm mũi dị ứng khi sử dụng các máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp khác.
Mặt nạ thổi gió được thiết kế riêng theo sở thích của người dùng, tạo được sự khác biệt và độc đáo cho hội trường của bạn, tạo được sự đẳng cấp và vị thế riêng của bạn.
Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể tự do đặt các miệng gió tại các nơi mà bạn nghĩ là cần làm mát nhiều nhất mà không bị cố định như các loại máy thổi trực tiếp khác.
Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến độ làm mát của hội trường
Có khả năng lọc gió rất tốt và khiến cho không gian trở nên tươi mát.

*Mặt hạn chế của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường.*

Thường phải được lên kế hoạch và bắt đầu lắp đặt ngay khi phần thô vừa hoàn thành xong.
Có ít thương hiệu để lựa chọn.
Xét riêng về giá sản phẩm, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có giá rẻ hơn so với máy lạnh âm trần cassette và máy lạnh tủ đứng, tuy nhiên, về tổng thể cả công trình thì chi phí đầu tư là khá cao.

*Liệu lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường có là phung phí?*

Đầu tư một hệ thống máy lạnh không bao giờ là phung phí, kể cả là với hệ thống *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho hội trường. Dù là mức giá hơi cao, nhưng đổi lại bạn có thể bảo đảm toàn vẹn sức khỏe của người dùng, tạo được nét thẩm mỹ riêng cho không gian, khẳng định được giá trị và đẳng cấp của chủ đầu tư thì có gì mà ngần ngại, đúng không?
Tuy nhiên, việc đầu tư hay không vẫn còn phải dựa vào điều kiện kinh tế của bạn, nếu chi phí là quá cao với bạn, hãy chuyển hướng sử dụng máy lạnh âm trần hoặc máy lạnh tủ đứng cho hội trường của bạn nhé!






*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG NÊN SỬ DỤNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*
Khác với những sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay máy lạnh tủ đứng sẽ có nhiều sự lựa chọn giữa các thương hiệu chất lượng, tầm trung hay giá rẻ với nhau. Nhưng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* thì khác, không phải hãng nào cũng có dòng máy này, một thương hiệu lớn như LG cũng không cung cấp âm trần nối ống gió thì bạn có thể hình dung được đây là một sản phẩm yêu cầu kĩ thuật như thế nào.

Hiện nay, thị trường cung cấp chủ yếu 4 dòng sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió tốt nhất*, *được nhiều chủ đầu tư quan tâm và sử dụng, Hải Long Vân sẽ giúp bạn sắp xếp chất lượng của 4 thương hiệu theo thứ tự từ để bạn dễ hình dung và tiện cho việc tìm hiểu nhé!
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane 1.0hp – 24hp: 13.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin 1.0hp – 20hp: 13.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 20.200.000đ – 58.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech 2.5hp – 32hp: 21.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ






*ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO HỘI TRƯỜNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*
Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho hội trường giá rẻ nhất tại địa bàn TPHCM và khu vực miền Nam này, chưa kể đến, tay nghề lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường cũng cực kì cao, cực kì chuyên nghiệp. Cho nên, hãy yên tâm cho chúng tôi cơ hội để được làm bạn hài lòng trong lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường giá rẻ nhất nhé!
Là đại lý cấp 1 của các hãng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường*, chính vì thế mà giá máy lạnh khi bán ra tại Hải Long Vân là rất rẻ so với những đơn vị khác. Cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, đầy đủ nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 này hãng sẽ xuất chứng nhận CO – CQ.







*LỜI KẾT.*

HOTLINE
0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.

Chúng tôi sẽ luôn có mặt kịp thời để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chính xác nhất tổng chi phí cần để lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho hội trường tốt nhất.  
Mức giá máy và chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường mà chúng tôi cung cấp với bạn sẽ tùy thuộc vào thời điểm mà lên xuống khác nhau. Chính vì thế, hãy gọi ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!

Link bài viết: *Liệu lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường có là phung phí?*


----------

